# Compak K3 Touch or M80 Non E which is better ?



## Dave Verdugo (Feb 10, 2019)

Out of the two grinders which one should I get

https://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/compak-k3-touch-advanced.html

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product/m80-grinder-non-doser-polished/

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

If it's important to you then you might consider Bella Barista as during the week you can go and see the grinders they have. They also offer very good service.

Coffeeitalia are just selling product and I believe not known for service.

I don't know the other seller.

Sorry I've not used either grinder to offer an opinion.

Once you've got sufficient posts (5 I think) you can also see the for sale on here, so if you'd consider second hand you often get more grinder for your money.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

These are both 'box shifters', meaning they just sell a product whilst taking little interest in being knowledgeable about them.

Coffeeitalia is based abroad and just holds and ships stock from the UK, if you have a problem they are hard to deal with.

Myespresso are at least actually UK based afaik.

There is a reason they are the cheapest websites online. Sometimes if money is tight it's worth taking the risk with future potential problems, if nothing is damaged and nothing goes wrong then you save yourself a few quid.

As above f you want the peace of mind that comes with a good equipment retailer then Bellla Barista are hard to beat, as is buying from a member of this forum who has been here for a while.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi @Dave Verdugo

Myespresso are in Coventry so that may assist if you have any issues, however be aware that both your retailers are "box shifters" thus you pretty much pay for what you get in that you may not get any support post sale in the same way that you would from a retailer that is well respected on here that Joe has mentioned above, Bella Barista.

Bear in mind whilst you may pay a little more for your grinder from Bella you can go in there, try it, get a transferrable cast iron warranty that sits with them adn good advice based on your needs for a grinder (you may even come out with something not always more more expensive). Ring up an book some time with them in wellingborough and you'll get good advice plus get to tast the difference a grinder makes.

There is a whole thread on the positives of Bella Barista's service on here if you do a search and may even be one for the oher two mentioned.

In fairness to MyEspresso, back in 2012 bought my Silvia and Rocky from him and picked them both up and had no issues or need to call on a warranty The rocky was sold on here and the Silvia still gets used every now and again (albeit with a custom MrShades PID







)

Hope of help

John


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I've used both, the M80 had some issues I don't know if they were rectified...but I suspect not. Personally I wouldn't recommend the M80 unless all the key issues had been rectified. the K3 is OK, but quite expensive in comparison to something like a Niche Zero. I think before the Niche came along the K3 might have been a good bet at the price, but with the Niche at the £499 price point it rather kills that and for an extra £80 over the M80, it's a no brainer.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I bought a grinder of CafeItalia an exdemo one at a decent saving. It had been used at an exhibition then cleaned up and new burrs fitted. For some reason probably to limit which button could be used the timer board had been installed so most didn't work, just one. They did try to help but I corrected the problem myself. It was a mazzer mini e. Discussed with their "office" in London who had probably never even seen the grinder. I was told that the dose count would be very low. Turned out to be 3,500. Had a bit of a dispute via Paypal and finished up with a *real* bargain via a refund. I set the amount and they accepted it. Later the timer board misbehaved. It didn't take long to get a replacement. Both problems involved placing a video on a web site which is fair enough really. I expected the grinder to be shipped from the UK but it was sent from Italy.

So they can be helpful but don't check what they sell - as they put it they trust the manufacturers. As they are far away sorting things out wont be quick.







I'm also not easily put off.

Things can go wrong for other reason.







Another Mazzer Mini E. New other off ebay. I'm 100% sure that the seller was honest and i wont say where he had the grinders he sold from. It had grinding problems and a careful look showed that it had been used briefly previously and then carefully repacked. I didn't have any problems returning for a refund.

M80. Personally no, if you go that way pay the bit extra for the electronic version. Big on off switches like the none e version has are better suited to grinders with a doser on where the grinder will be running for some time. Not the brief time for say an 18g dose of grinds. I wonder at times why they don't fit push button switches to grinders like that - also worth checking that electronic grinders have a manual push button option. Some people only use them like that or use it for small adjustments to a timed dose.

Maybe you would be better off looking for a used grinder. Grinders tend to go in rather large steps price wise. Best bang for buck at the cheap end is very probably the Sage smart grinder pro. Then comes rather large price jumps to get similar facilities and larger or different types of burs. Or say the Niche which is not that different a price to the M80E but does cost more. Maybe a Eureka Mignon falls in between, there are various models. Pesonally I prefer grinders that have a funnel rather than a chute for the grinds to come out as they are easier to use when bean doses are being weighed into them.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I've used both, the M80 had some issues I don't know if they were rectified...but I suspect not. Personally I wouldn't recommend the M80 unless all the key issues had been rectified. the K3 is OK, but quite expensive in comparison to something like a Niche Zero. I think before the Niche came along the K3 might have been a good bet at the price, but with the Niche at the £499 price point it rather kills that and for an extra £80 over the M80, it's a no brainer.


What were the issues Dave ?







Pretty please. Buttons maybe? For grinding performance I suspect it would need ptfe tape wrapping around the adjustment thread but there are many about like that. The none E M80 seems to have had a rather large price increase since I looked at them.

John

-


----------

